
APPLE-SA-2017-03-27-3, Security Update MacOS Sierra - pjmlp
https://lists.apple.com/archives/security-announce/2017/Mar/msg00004.html
======
james_pm
Possibly related to the Wikileaks Vault 7 release?

EFI Available for: macOS Sierra 10.12.3 Impact: A malicious Thunderbolt
adapter may be able to recover the FileVault 2 encryption password
Description: An issue existed in the handling of DMA. This issue was addressed
by enabling VT-d in EFI. CVE-2016-7585: Ulf Frisk (@UlfFrisk)

